# Topics > Robotics > Songs about robots >  "Robot", t. A. T. u., 2001

## Airicist

t.A.T.u. on Wikipedia

"200 Po Vstrechnoy" on Wikipedia

Lyrics - Polienko (Полиенко)

Music - Voitinskiy (Войтинский)

----------


## Airicist

t.A.T.u. Robot - Робот

Uploaded on Apr 30, 2008




> t.A.T.u. Robot - Робот album: 200 по встречной in concert paint splash

----------


## Airicist

T.A.T.U. LYRICS

"Robot"

 Nobody , never, will understand anything 
 Such love is artificial honey, 
 Artificial honey, artificial ice 
 Artificial paradise, turn if faster on. 

 And I won_t tell anyone, that I love robot, 
 I love robot, I love robot. 
 Robot, robot, robot, 
 I love you, we wanted it so much 
 Robot, robot, robot, 
 I will turn you on, and lets fly. 
 Robot, robot, 
 There are electronical storms in your heart. 
 Lets fly, lets fly, lets fly, lets fly. 

 Robot, robot, robot, 
 I love you, we wanted it so much 
 Robot, robot, robot, 
 I will turn you on, and lets fly. 
 Robot, robot, 
 There are electronical storms in your heart. 
 Lets fly, lets fly, lets fly, lets fly. 

 Such love, is unreal fly, 
 Artificial honey, artificial ice. 
 Such love, is artificial laugh, 
 Artificial snow, and all that is like a dream. 

 And I won_t tell anyone, that I love robot, 
 I love robot, I love robot. 
 Robot, robot, robot, 
 I love you, we wanted it so much 
 Robot, robot, robot, 
 I will turn you on, and lets fly. 
 Robot, robot, 
 There are electronical storms in your heart. 
 Lets fly, lets fly, lets fly, lets fly. 

 Robot, robot, robot, 
 I love you, we wanted it so much 
 Robot, robot, robot, 
 I will turn you on, and lets fly. 
 Robot, robot, 
 There are electronical storms in your heart. 
 Lets fly, lets fly, lets fly, lets fly. 

[Robot]

 Nikto nichego nikogda ne poymet 
 Takaya lyubov', iskusstvennyi med 
 Iskusstvennyi med, iskusstvennyi led 
 Iskusstvennyi rai, skoree vklyuchai 

 I ya nikomu ne skazhu, chto ya robota lyublyu 
 Robota lyublyu, robota lyublyu 
 Robot, robot, robot, 
 Ya tebya lyublyu, my tak khoteli 
 Robot, robot, robot, 
 Ya tebya vklyuchu I poleteli 
 Robot, robot, 
 V tvoem serdtse elaktronnye meteli 
 Poleteli, poleteli, poleteli, poleteli 

 Robot, robot, robot, 
 Ya tebya lyublyu, my tak khoteli 
 Robot, robot, robot, 
 Ya tebya vklyuchu I poleteli 
 Robot, robot, 
 V tvoem serdtse elaktronnye meteli 
 Poleteli, poleteli, poleteli, poleteli 
 Poleteli, poleteli 

 Takaya lyubov', nereal-nyi polet 
 Iskusstvennyi med, iskusstvennyi led 
 Takaya lyubov', iskusstvennyi smekh 
 Iskusstvennyi sneg, I vse kak vo sne 

 I ya nikomu ne skazhu, chto ya robota lyublyu 
 Robota lyublyu, robota lyublyu 
 Robot, robot, robot, 
 Ya tebya lyublyu, my tak khoteli 
 Robot, robot, robot, 
 Ya tebya vklyuchu I poleteli 
 Robot, robot, 
 V tvoem serdtse elaktronnye meteli 
 Poleteli, poleteli, poleteli, poleteli 

 Robot, robot, robot, 
 Ya tebya lyublyu, my tak khoteli 
 Robot, robot, robot, 
 Ya tebya vklyuchu I poleteli 
 Robot, robot, 
 V tvoem serdtse elaktronnye meteli 
 Poleteli, poleteli, poleteli, poleteli

----------


## Airicist

t.A.T.u. Feat. Blackmill - Robot (Vevo 2016)

Published on Feb 7, 2016

----------

